# What is your personality type?



## Reichelina (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello! 

I was wondering what your personality types are. 
I am INFP. 

It's kind of awesome that it's description is pretty accurate. 
I've always preferred being alone but I'm not shy, so to speak. 
And I've always had a curious mind. A weirdo. 

Anyway, you can take the test here.
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/jtypes2.asp


----------



## dale (Feb 21, 2016)

*INTP*
Introvert(62%)  iNtuitive(41%)  Thinking(44%)  Perceiving(19%)​


[*=left]You have _distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (62%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (41%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (44%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (19%)_


----------



## Patrick (Feb 21, 2016)

Introvert(22%)  iNtuitive(59%)  Feeling(6%)  Judging(3%)​


[*=left]You have _slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)_
[*=left]_You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (59%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (6%)_
[*=left]_You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (3%)_


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 21, 2016)

ISPF personality

I took this test some 10 + years ago. I don't imagine that my preferences have changed much- although my view on politics has.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 21, 2016)

So long as I am in the top percentile, the result can be deemed correct.


----------



## Rookish (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah yes, tested intp a few years back.
Joined me first forum due to the test, though I have become disillusioned with mbti as a whole some time ago.

The human brain is a mushy mashy swirling thing, confining the brains and mannerisms of 7 billion+ humans into 16 core groups is a bit too simplistic for my overactive brain.
mbti does serve as an excellent guideline to some though, helping them piece together different aspects of their psyche.

However, biting and digging too deep into it may just bring confusion and circular opinion stating, so obviously a cult following has sprung up around it perpetually testing their and others' personalities solely within the confines of the theory.
(At least, that was my experience on the forum, which despite being an mbti forum has largely moved away from it as it's core thread generator of late)

Cessation of rant...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm INTJ, so very logic, and reasoning based.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Feb 21, 2016)

Well it was a toss up between INTP or INTJ. Very close


----------



## Greimour (Feb 22, 2016)

*INTP*


Introvert(37%)  iNtuitive(19%)  Thinking(3%)  Perceiving(12%)





You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (37%) 
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (19%) 
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (3%) 
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (12%) 
 


I'm not sure it is accurate to be honest. I put 'uncertain' for more than half the answers. I react differently to every situation. I also react different depending on the person or people involved. 

Most of the time, I am laid back, carefree and undisturbed by whatever is happening around me. I am perfectly happy with myself as company for the majority of the time. Although I have sympathies for others and can take an empathetic approach, I am also a realist. If I can't solve an issue or fix a problem, then I don't trouble myself with it. 
_
You have a bad back? My heart goes out to you. I can't fix it though, so I will just continue life without further concern._

Additionally was the party questions. "Do you try to sit on the sidelines?" < something to that effect. In another, "Are you the center of attention."

I put yes to the sidelines and no to the spotlight. But when at parties, I am usually either in the spotlight, or with the group that is in the spotlight. It is not something I actively try for and it is not a position I enter by choice. So, because of how things happen of their own accord, should I have answered those questions differently?

**Shrugs** These tests are rarely accurate. A different set of questions would change the result of my personality.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 22, 2016)

INFP


Introvert(47%)  iNtuitive(31%)  Feeling(12%)  Perceiving(31%)



You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (47%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (31%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (31%)
 

INFPs have the ability to see good in almost anyone or anything.  Even for the most unlovable the INFP is wont to have pity.  *-True... *

Their extreme depth of feeling is often hidden, even from themselves, until circumstances evoke an impassioned response *- Also true... *

 INFPs never seem to lose their sense of wonder.  One might say they see  life through rose-colored glasses.  It's as though they live at the edge  of a looking-glass world where mundane objects come to life, where  flora and fauna take on near-human qualities. INFP children often exhibit this in a 'Calvin and Hobbes' fashion,  switching from reality to fantasy and back again.  With few exceptions,  it is the NF child who readily develops imaginary playmates. *-That's pretty much what I do... *



INFPs live primarily in a rich inner world of introverted Feeling.  Being inward-turning, the natural attraction is away from world and toward essence and ideal.  This introversion of dominant Feeling, receiving its data from extraverted intuition, must be the source of the quixotic nature of these usually gentle beings. 


Extraverted intuition faces outward, greeting the world on behalf of Feeling.  What the observer usually sees is creativity with implied good will.  Intuition spawns this type's philosophical bent and strengthens pattern perception.  It combines as auxiliary with introverted Feeling and gives rise to unusual skill in both character development and fluency with language--a sound basis for the development of literary facility. If INTPs aspire to word mechanics, INFPs would be verbal artists. *-Yes yes, and er... yes. *

Sensing is introverted and often invisible.  This stealth function in the third position gives INFPs a natural inclination toward absent- mindedness and other-worldliness, however, Feeling's strong people  awareness provides a balancing, mitigating effect.  This introverted  Sensing is somewhat categorical, a subdued version of SJ sensing.  In the  third position, however, it is easily overridden by the stronger functions. *-Absent minded is an understatement, but yes it goes away when 'stronger functions' take over. ^,^ *


The INFP may turn to inferior extraverted Thinking for help in focusing  on externals and for closure.  INFPs can even masquerade in their ESTJ  business suit, but not without expending considerable energy. *-I didn't even know I do that... but yes, it's true. <,< *


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 22, 2016)

The Briggs-Myers test has been thoroughly discredited. https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/give-and-take/201309/goodbye-mbti-the-fad-won-t-die But then, people believe in horoscopes and Tarot cards.


----------



## Schrody (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't "believe" much in those test, but I did one for fun:

                                 ENFJ

Extravert(19%)  iNtuitive(53%)  Feeling(31%)  Judging(9%)



You have _slight_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (19%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (53%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (31%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (9%)


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 22, 2016)

*ENTJ*
Extravert(7%)  iNtuitive(34%)  Thinking(63%)  Judging(12%)



[*=left]You have _slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (7%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (34%)_
[*=left]_You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (63%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (12%)_



In the type's description, this made me laugh about ENTJs - This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader or with the insensitivity of a cult leader. Couldn't be more accurate. 

I am very charming & charismatic; however, it can sometimes be a rather different story when putting the nose to the grindstone on projects. 


​For those curious, the frequency chart. 
http://www.careerplanner.com/MB2/TypeInPopulation.cfm


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 22, 2016)

INFP
                                 Introvert(6%)  iNtuitive(3%)  Feeling(41%)  Perceiving(12%)


You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (6%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (3%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (41%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (12%)
 

Slight, moderate, marginal; that's me. 

Not sure how accurate these things are. I change by the day.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 22, 2016)

INTJ

Introvert(62%)  iNtuitive(16%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(34%)

Not many extroverts on here ...


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't remember the exact ratios, But I usually score as an INTJ.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm I already failed at the first questions. 
For me there is a big difference in making decisions for business decision, or any kind of formal thing or decision based on people.
If I have to make a decision with people, I will analyze and predict everything, trying to find motivators and then decide what to do.
In opposition to professional choices, I go with my feeling and gut.

I think my mom and step-mom spoiled my emotional side by constantly pressuring, demanding and forcing decisions etc.
I no longer trust people and therefore I always analyze and rationalize. (I don't do this consciously) I do realize however that I have a very apt sense of WHy people do what they do and why they act how they do.. so that's a thanks I guess.

So the results which are .. in my opinion not necessarily a full representation.

*ESTP*
Extravert(31%)  Sensing(6%)  Thinking(28%)  Perceiving(50%)​


[*=left]You have _moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (31%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (6%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (28%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (50%)_


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> The Briggs-Myers test has been thoroughly discredited. https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/give-and-take/201309/goodbye-mbti-the-fad-won-t-die But then, people believe in horoscopes and Tarot cards.



It's quite interesting that the results I've had on the test over the years have been consistently infj. I am linguistically talented, as the type predicts; my writing tends to be quite psychological, as the type predicts; I am a devoted Christian, and the type also predicts I should have an affinity for religion.

Now, that does not mean the test is particularly useful, but I do have to give it credit where it is due. Perhaps it's just statistics, in that some will get a result that does fit with some of the facts of their life. I certainly know in myself that no psychological test is able to successfully pigeonhole me; I am a squawking phoenix.

But that article, like so many in academia, is a gigantic bore, and it really is typical of a scientist to put everybody to sleep by self-importantly explaining what most of us already strongly suspect. It is patently obvious that one can like people, feelings, and thinking equally (I am one of them). The test also doesn't claim to be able to reveal a person's identity. How on earth could it?

Badly-written article. Just look at the speculative nonsense under the "Caught in a Bad Romance" subtitle. My gosh that is some patronising pother. Most people take the test for a bit of fun.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 22, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Not many extroverts on here ...



Sorta comes with the territory of being a writer I guess. We'd rather spend time alone, writing our next book.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 22, 2016)

*ESFP*
Extravert(12%)  Sensing(16%)  Feeling(22%)  Perceiving(9%)​


[*=left]You have _slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (12%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (16%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (22%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (9%)_


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 22, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> The Briggs-Myers test has been thoroughly discredited. https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/give-and-take/201309/goodbye-mbti-the-fad-won-t-die But then, people believe in horoscopes and Tarot cards.



Care to take the test? 

IQ tests are likewise widely discredited. Government-issued IQ tests as well. Such "tests" are nothing more than a recording of how well schooled one person is, or how well they can memorize fact - the only true intelligence part of an IQ test is the spatial testing. Yet people go gaga over their results --- yet in a _*true *_test of intelligence [comprehension is a true test of intelligence; example, ability to parallel park first try] they oftentimes end up failing miserably. 

Patrick states that their results are quite accurate to the Briggs-Myers. Likewise, my personality is quite accurate. As a child, I was an INFJ - my life experiences making me an ENTJ are not surprising in the least. Regardless, it is a game - something to be done for fun - and if one is so whimsical to let such a test [or tarot cards] decide their life ... each to their own as the saying goes. 


As for tarot cards & horoscopes - the original version extends far beyond the history of most modern religion. Tarot cards - ancient Egypt, horoscopes - 500 BC. And they haven't changed a lot from their origins. Can any modern religious text or religion make the same claim... no, not really.

Christianity for example, never is the Church mentioned in the original versions of the Bible yet - low and behold what is one of the richest organizations & the largest owners of land the world around. The Church. 

The irony of your disbelief in superstition is just doubtless Christian superstition. And superstition it is. Same as how some Christians believe black cats are evil, white cats are good - go to a different area in the world, but the exact same religion and white cats are satan's messenger & black cats good.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2016)

*INTJ*
Introvert(16%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Thinking(16%)  Judging(38%)​


[*=left]You have _slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (16%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)_
[*=left]_You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (38%)_
​Sounds a little wishy-washy doesn't it?
​


Greimour said:


> **Shrugs** These tests are rarely accurate. A different set of questions would change the result of my personality.



I don't think that absolute accuracy is really the goal but rather a relative comparison. The test is always going to be a little inaccurate as it depends on the mood you are in when taking it but given enough questions a reasonably good 'score' can be established. :-k


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2016)

UtopiasCult said:


> As for tarot cards & horoscopes - the original version extends far beyond the history of most modern religion. Tarot cards - ancient Egypt, horoscopes - 500 BC. And they haven't changed a lot from their origins. Can any modern religious text or religion make the same claim... no, not really.
> 
> Christianity for example, never is the Church mentioned in the original versions of the Bible yet - low and behold what is one of the richest organizations & the largest owners of land the world around. The Church.
> 
> The irony of your disbelief in superstition is just doubtless Christian superstition. And superstition it is. Same as how some Christians believe black cats are evil, white cats are good - go to a different area in the world, but the exact same religion and white cats are satan's messenger & black cats good.



I have to pick you up on this. What you say about Christianity simply isn't factually correct. There are many verses in the Bible which mention the Church. Rightly understood, the Church is both the body and bride of Christ. All those who believe in Christ belong to His Church. And because of the Dead Sea scrolls (and lots of other manuscript evidence), yes we can claim that Christianity has not changed over the centuries.

Rejecting superstition is a matter of reason prevailing over unwarranted fear.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 22, 2016)

ISTJ
                                 Introvert(28%)  Sensing(16%)  Thinking(44%)  Judging(22%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (28%)
You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (16%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (44%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)
Doesn't really surprise me.


----------



## 20oz (Feb 22, 2016)

It just told me to "Get a life!" :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Glhadiator (Feb 22, 2016)

ENTJ
Extravert(28%)  iNtuitive(84%)  Thinking(16%)  Judging(41%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (28%)​


You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (84%)​


You have _slight_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)​


You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (41%)​
Explains a lot. But the description is hauntingly correct. I have spent my life thinking I needed to rule the world. It accounts for the decision to put my writing on the back burner.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 22, 2016)

Of course it's not an absolute science. 
But I find it useful and interesting. I love understanding people and making sure I get them and get along well with them. Especially those I value and care for. 
So even if not one fits all, it can somehow be a starting point of my journey to know someone. 

And when I love someone/something, I spend most of my time unwrapping him/her/it. Lol.


----------



## dale (Feb 22, 2016)

Patrick said:


> I have to pick you up on this. What you say about Christianity simply isn't factually correct. There are many verses in the Bible which mention the Church. Rightly understood, the Church is both the body and bride of Christ. All those who believe in Christ belong to His Church. And because of the Dead Sea scrolls (and lots of other manuscript evidence), yes we can claim that Christianity has not changed over the centuries.
> 
> Rejecting superstition is a matter of reason prevailing over unwarranted fear.



evangelical atheists are much like evangelical christians and evangelical global warming cultists. disagreements are basically pointless.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 22, 2016)

UtopiasCult said:


> Care to take the test?
> 
> IQ tests are likewise widely discredited. Government-issued IQ tests as well. Such "tests" are nothing more than a recording of how well schooled one person is, or how well they can memorize fact - the only true intelligence part of an IQ test is the spatial testing. Yet people go gaga over their results --- yet in a _*true *_test of intelligence [comprehension is a true test of intelligence; example, ability to parallel park first try] they oftentimes end up failing miserably.
> 
> ...




Well, you don't have to take the results of ANY psychological test to be 100% accurate and absolute. 

I like tests like these not because I would rely on them solely or anything, but just because I am interested in how people think and behave. My mind is very curious (which gets me in trouble.)

Just like any study, there will be blindspots and some inaccuracy. But we try. 

Some people just rely on the facts and all. 
But I prefer to try to understand beyond what I see. Stuff like that. 

As to your statement regarding Christianity, you have to understand that those megachurches that are now organizations, they have gone far from how the church should be like as per the bible. They are perverted and they teach watered down doctrine. I can explain more about it but we need another thread and besides, whatever I say would sound foolish to you anyway. 

That's why for you to follow Christ with all that you are (not just the self professing worldly christians,) you will have to believe the legitimacy of the bible and accept that it is the ONLY authority of the faith. Anything added or subtracted is anti-christ. 

Now, to prove that the bible is true, that can be proven by history. 

But sometimes, people are given enough proof to believe but still refuse to believe.


----------



## BobtailCon (Feb 22, 2016)

INTJ, as if it wasn't obvious.



Blade said:


> I don't think that absolute accuracy is really the goal but rather a relative comparison. The test is always going to be a little inaccurate as it depends on the mood you are in when taking it but given enough questions a reasonably good 'score' can be established. :-k



Precisely. The test isn't meant to nail your personality to a t, it's just meant to read your general mood (with the preface that you take the test in your general mood).


----------

